# Red bugs



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

We went out and filled up the feeder's, put up two stand's, trimmed some limb's, and came home with Red bugs. It look's like I have Chicken pox. Gottem from the waist down. Man, this is gonna make for a tough bow season with all the bug's. Anyway, is there anyone with a clever trick to get rid of these guy's? I've tried Listerine, alcohol, and a hot bath. Nothing worked. Just thought someone might have had my problem. Thank's.


----------



## bouy37 (Jun 18, 2008)

*CHIGGERS*

I am at the later stages of having the **** things on my legs. This is my third summer catching them. I have yet to find a "cure".

I can only suggest patience.

Jason C
Friendswood, TX (Just down the road from Chigger Creek)


----------



## mako191 (May 21, 2009)

try clear fingernail polish and next time before you go out spray your shoes and pants legs with repel


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

run you a bath and add half a bottle of clorox and then soak yourself while you drink a beer. You'll stop itching almost immediately and the little bastages will be gone.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I hate chiggers!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Here is a good link.

http://mdc.mo.gov/nathis/arthopo/chiggers/


----------



## sharkbait-tx70 (Jun 28, 2009)

That is a good site..It is right on with the info it supplied..With those lil suckers it is all about previntion..During turkey season and when doing ranch work we keep a sock full of sulfer powder and beat it around your pants legs and waste..I have tried all the sprays and stuff this just works best to me....You don't smell the prettiest but you wont be scratching latter eather...Man I feel for ya they are about as much fun as a bad case of poison ivy...


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

sharkbait-tx70 said:


> That is a good site..It is right on with the info it supplied..With those lil suckers it is all about previntion..During turkey season and when doing ranch work we keep a sock full of sulfer powder and beat it around your pants legs and waste..I have tried all the sprays and stuff this just works best to me....You don't smell the prettiest but you wont be scratching latter eather...Man I feel for ya they are about as much fun as a bad case of poison ivy...


 Never heard of a _good case _of poison ivy.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

You guy's are great. I can alway's count on ya'll. Clorox and a beer. LMAO.


----------



## fowlmouth77 (Jun 22, 2008)

start taking garlic pills twice a day no bs it works


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

try campho phenique to help with the itching. The bugs are gone. Its the saliva they secrete that makes the red itchy whelps.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

fowlmouth77 said:


> start taking garlic pills twice a day no bs it works


Just don't sweat...no Not At ALL>>> No one will want to stand around anymore..lol They also give you some bad gas...but bugs..hell no!


----------



## kmarv (Mar 25, 2006)

Lived in GA for 4 years and got chiggers and seed ticks for the first 2, then I learned some tricks. Dab clorox on the "pox" at full strength with qtips. Let dry and apply again...instant relief. MY uncle used to do the same with gasoline and claimed it worked just as well. For prevention use a 100 pct DEET product, such as maxi-DEET, or wash your clothes with permethrin (sp)...hope this helps and good luck...I feel your pain!


----------



## reese (Oct 9, 2005)

Same problem myself, the 2cool crew's answers have worked for me. 

1. Mosquito spray with Deet LOTS OF IT ... spray boots, socks, legs, inside of pants. It works. 
2. Around the yard I now put out Ortho poison so I don't have to soak down if I am just in the yard. 
3. Outside of the yard, see # 1.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Man, these are all great idea's but, bow season is in two month's. I don't don't want to smell like the Olive Garden in the stand. I really don't see any cool weather in our future anytime soon. Especially when bow season open's. I also think it's gonna be an El Nino year. If memory serves me right, last year we didn't get much rain at all through the winter. This year could be a very wet one. Lot's of rain and no cold weather is a fine recipe for bug's. When I say no rain, I only mean in my area. I just had alot of messed up tree's from the hurricane. I was heartbroken to see our only Cedar on the property torn to shreds. I know, has nothing to do with the topic.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I think the earlier post ment 1/2 cup of clorox not 1/2 bottle. I still have some old seven dust that I keep in a sock and in a plastic bag. Just dap sock around pants legs to release a little powder and you are good to go. I have had success with deep wood off also.


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

I never thought about seven dust. My mom used that stuff for everything. I think your on to something there my good man. :cop:


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

dead wait,

I was actually thinking that would be a good idea (clorox bath), now I am laughing. I think my skin falling off from bleach would be better than the itching. 

All joking aside, the powdered sulfur does work, as does the deet, don't know what to do smelling during bow season other than put your stand higher up.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

kmarv said:


> Lived in GA for 4 years and got chiggers and seed ticks for the first 2, then I learned some tricks. Dab clorox on the "pox" at full strength with qtips. Let dry and apply again...instant relief. MY uncle used to do the same with gasoline and claimed it worked just as well. For prevention use a 100 pct DEET product, such as maxi-DEET, or wash your clothes with permethrin (sp)...hope this helps and good luck...I feel your pain!


Several years ago I bought some spray at Walmart that was in a orange/yellow can with a purple lid. It had permethrin (sp)... in it and was scent free. I used it for bow hunting East Texas for mesquitos and West Texas for Chiggers. It works great for both.


----------



## capt.dave (Jan 3, 2007)

Dead Wait said:


> Man, these are all great idea's but, bow season is in two month's. I don't don't want to smell like the Olive Garden in the stand. I really don't see any cool weather in our future anytime soon. Especially when bow season open's. I also think it's gonna be an El Nino year. If memory serves me right, last year we didn't get much rain at all through the winter. This year could be a very wet one. Lot's of rain and no cold weather is a fine recipe for bug's. When I say no rain, I only mean in my area. I just had alot of messed up tree's from the hurricane. I was heartbroken to see our only Cedar on the property torn to shreds. I know, has nothing to do with the topic.


We have chiggers real bad on our place from time to time. Like others have said, for lease work, Off or Repel works alright...you may still get a few, but not get infested. Sulfer also works, but is hard to find sometimes.

Like you said, do not use spray during bow season as the deer can smell it from a mile away. However, I have found that chiggers generally are crawling on trees and brush, and you generally get into them if you are walking through heavy brush, etc. The worst I ever got into them was a damp day and we were doing brush clearing on our place. So my advice would be to try and avoid walking through thick brush and bumping up against tree limbs, etc. and you will avoid them. We keep our paths to our stands clear of brush and debris. I have never got them bad while bow hunting.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Hey! My skin isn't falling off!

Course the doc can't explain the weird rash on my legs............hwell:

j/k


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Bleach works! Q-tip dip and place it straight on the little political pains and they go away.


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

They call them chiggers in MO. There is a product called chigger-off that works pretty well. Its got something in it that helps with the itch and it has a coating (like clear fingernail polish) that kills the bugs off.

I've got scars on my legs from bites I got before I found that stuff because it takes a week or more for them to die off without the stuff. I've heard that clear fingernail polish will kill them the same way but it dosen't have the itch stuff. You can get it at wall mart or most pharmacies.

Since you know they are there be sure to put bug spray on your shoes, socks, pant legs, etc. I also put some on my leg above my socks. They tend to like to climb until they find a spot they like and if I'm going to get bit I'd just as soon keep the bite low. 

Good luck.

Gary


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

lay in a fire for 30 seconds, if that doesnt work amputate that shnat


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

The most effective prevention I have ever used against crawlies, and flying annoyances has been a two part treatment of Deep Woods Off- Unscented, when I could find the stuff and one or both of the following.

If you can find it locally or want to order it use the following on your clothes only,
http://www.shop.biteandstings.com/p...C6914.qscstrfrnt01?productId=31&categoryId=11

It also comes in a spray. I have found that after spraying it or using the soak putting your clothes out in the air on a clothes line will remove any noticeable smell. I have not had any issues with deer busting me while using it. I have had issues using it on face mask where it might come into contact with the sweaty areas around your eyes, nose, or lips. It didn't make me sick or anything but did seem to irritate the areas it contacted. It is however great everywhere else. Use it on your outer clothes only and you will not have any issues with bugs. Find it and try it out before season to see how well it works and if you have any issues with it.

If you want another product that I never leave for the woods without you can try this as well, similar application, spray your clothes and lay or hang them out to dry. This however can be used on the skin as well. I personally prefer the unscented stuff but fellow hunters also use the scented version. I still prefer to not put it on my skin even though it says you can. 
http://robinsonoutdoors.com/catalog...=6d4d8272db542d87394e3e264f942029&cPath=34_58

Same brand product only for clothes only,
http://robinsonoutdoors.com/catalog...=6d4d8272db542d87394e3e264f942029&cPath=34_58

I have and do use all of the above products. They do make a difference. Also when you head out try and wear high top rubber or leather boots and tuck your pant legs into them. Spray the waist band and legs of your pants with something, tuck in your shirt tail and spray it as well. For working feeders and such this will keep just about everything crawly off and kill most of what gets on you well before it gets through your clothes. For general working around the country places, I simply use the sprays and the procedure above. Last but not least, if possible, shower as soon as you can, use a coarse wash cloth and as hot of water as you can stand and scrub down all over really well. This in most cases will get anything that might have gotten through off before it can burrow in.

Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## dirzo (May 13, 2005)

get a big bottle of vinager(sp?) pour the whole bottle in a hot as you can stand bath get a good magazine and a cold drink of your choice and soak for 30 to 45 min then shower to get the smell off it stinks but works


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Aug 8, 2009)

Trout Laguna said:


> dead wait,
> 
> All joking aside, the powdered sulfur does work, as does the deet, don't know what to do smelling during bow season other than put your stand higher up.


Or just put some sulphur out a month in advance and the deer will get used to it. I put mothballs in my DB and they do not care after a month. Its keeps the mice and snakes away..


----------



## k_see900 (Sep 14, 2005)

I put a flea and Tick dog collar on each boot. seems to work in East Tx.


----------



## Beaux_Hunter (May 19, 2006)

Each year I hunt for one full weekend in the national forest along with my bud. Every year he gets the mother load of chiggers and I get none. We hunt in the same area and share a tent. The only difference that we could come up with is my wife is cajun and cooks daily always using lots of garlic. He normally eats fast food. Last year he made it a point to start eating lots of garlic before hunting season and he came home with no bites. 
If you can't seem to avoid them I know a few single cajun sweeties in SETX. Seriously I am pretty convinced garlic works.


----------



## Hardware (Dec 8, 2004)

Cabelas sells some stuff called Rhino skin or bug guard that works great during hunting season. I use to get them bad during season until I started using the above.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

Fill up the tub with water and add bleach. Worked for me. I have doen this about 5 times in the last 10 years. Soak for a good 20 minutes


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

I used to put a small bag of sulfer powder in my underwear it worked!!!!!!!!!! Also if you use Bleach be carefull you can develope a chemical burn.
Good luck.


----------

